# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Starting the Everyman Sleep Schedule

## nautilus

I'm starting the Everyman Sleep Schedule on Monday, 12-21-09. (I had a failed attempt at Dymaxion over the summer, so I have some idea what to expect as far as difficulties with the adjustment period). I'll have a three-hour core sleep from 12:00-3:00 and three 20 minute naps at 8:00, 14:30, and 19:00. I'm doing some basic research on sleep deprivation, to find out what the symptoms are and to know when I should be worried and stop; the adjustment period by definition involves sleep deprivation, but I want to know when it's going to far or if it's getting better. Also, it'll be interesting to have some statistics after the adjustment period, to see if I'm doing better than on monophasic.

Effects:
-Decreased problem solving abilities
-Hallucinations
-depression
-heart disease
-hypertension
-irritability
-slower reaction times
-slurred speech
-tremors
-weight gain
Source: http://www.sleep-deprivation.com/art...tion/index.php

Hypertension (or high blood pressure); I can measure this one! I have a unit for measuring blood pressure levels. I'll take my blood pressure twice a day, starting the evening of 12-19-09. I found charts for what's considered normal vs. high blood pressure (based on age, etc.)
Source: http://www.disabled-world.com/artman...urechart.shtml

Weight gain; Another measurable effect, but maybe slightly more long term. I'll weigh myself once a day and record that as well. In the meantime, the site clarified that a sleep deprived person may feel hungrier without being satisfied with what they eat. This I'll pay attention to, though in the same way that I'm paying attention to depression or irritability. (Note: during my last attempt, I generally had cravings for healthier foods. Also, I was eating more often, though smaller portions. Change of diet will have to be taken into account, as well).

Slower reaction time; This should be interesting. I found some tests for determining reaction time, which I've never actually done before. There's an virtual one here; http://getyourwebsitehere.com/jswb/rttest01.html I'll test this twice a day and record the score (which is the average of 5 tries). I don't know how accurate this is going to be. I guess it's assuming my internet connection stays at about the same speed...but it'll be good to get a general idea. If anyone knows of another type of reaction test (like maybe not virtual), let me know  :smiley:  

Hallucinations & tremors; I should be able to tell if I get these. I decided to stop my last attempt when I started to have hallucinations (it was more than two weeks into the adjustment; I figured I shouldn't be seeing the effects of sleep deprivation that late in the game). Slurred speech might be a little harder to detect (I bumble over words anyways), but if it's a strong enough effect, I'll know.

Depression & irritability; These might not be scientifically measurable, but I'll note if my mood starts to be significantly different from usual.

----------


## nautilus

I'm getting one last full night's sleep, then starting in on the schedule tomorrow. I've stopped my caffine intake, started an activities list, did some more research, and found a polyphasic Google group: http://groups.google.com/group/Polyphasic . I'll join that soon, I think.

Also, I took some stats. These were taken today, while I'm still on monophasic, so it'll give me something to compare future stats against. Weight: 118.8 lbs (body fat 18.1, if that matters). Reaction time (average from the virtual test): 0.3446 seconds this morning and 0.355 this evening. Blood pressure: 123/68 & pulse 75 this morning, and 119/62 & pulse 65 this evening.

And now to sleep.

----------


## nautilus

12-21-09
Slept in this morning, as planned. Then I took my first nap.

Morning stats:
weight-118.4
BF (body fat)-18.0
blood pressure-109/70
pulse-60
reaction time-0.3426

Evening stats:
blood pressure-110/59
pulse-60
reaction time-0.3452

14:30-14:50
I actually started to fall asleep in the last two or three minutes! I know because I was surprised by that sudden "back to waking reality" feeling when my alarm went off, and I'd been seeing/hearing random stuff. This is already better than my last polyphasic attempt over the summer, where I couldn't seem to take very good naps for the first day or two.

19:00-19:20
Drifted in and out of sleep kind of. Don't remember any dreams, but it felt like rest, at least.

----------


## nautilus

12-22-09
Morning stats:
weight-118.6
BF-17.9
blood pressure-113/68
pulse-63
reaction time-0.3376

Evening stats:
blood pressure-118/57
pulse-67
reaction time- 0.3354

0:00-3:00
Just finished my first core sleep. Definitely slept and definitely had dreams, though I don't remember them right now. I managed to fully wake up in five or ten minutes, which is a lot better than I usually do in the morning  :tongue2:  Overall, I'm feeling pretty normal so far.

8:00-8:20
Good nap; fell asleep for the first ten minutes, which seemed to last a long time, then the second half of the nap went by really quickly. I was pretty tired right after waking up, but I just jumped out of bed and took a shower, so now I'm even more awake than I was before the nap.

14:30-14:50
Pretty non-descript nap; eventually fell asleep, but I don't remember any dreams. I was starting to feel tired between the 8:00 and 14:30 naps, but I kept myself occupied and didn't notice all that much.

19:00-19:20
Fell asleep for the first 15 minutes, woke up briefly and checked the time to make sure the alarm hadn't gone off yet, then went into a light sleep for the last 5 minutes. I have a slight headache, which generally means I'm tired and/or hungry. I'll see if it goes away after I have dinner.

----------


## nautilus

12-23-09
Morning stats:
weight-118.8
BF-17.9
blood pressure- 103/63
pulse-61
reaction time-0.2654 (I did this test on the computer at the library because my internet connection at home is down, so this probably isn't an accurate comparison to other times I took the test).

Evening stats:
blood pressure-115/60
pulse-69
reaction time-0.3332

0:00-3:00
Hard to wake up, at first. Strangely enough, just the act of doing something, even though it was just cutting paper for a craft project, kept me alert. It's like it was just enough to make me forget being tired.

8:00-8:20
Slept for the first 10 minutes with light dreams, then woke up briefly and checked the time (I'm starting to notice a pattern here). Went back to sleep for the rest of the nap, almost as asleep as the first half of the nap.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep fairly easily. Woke up to my alarm right away, but didn't hear it as distinctly as I did during my previous naps (where it seemed louder than usual).

19:00-19:20
Really tired about 40 minutes before the nap, but I actually felt perfectly normal just after it.

----------


## braeden4mill

Cool, I've done the everyman before while I was doing nightwatch on a tour boat. I had a good three or four hours to sleep every night then 20 minute naps throughout the day. I felt great.

It's great that you're starting it now, I'm going to try it out again starting tonight, but I haven't really planned it out very well. I'll just try jumping in. 

Thanks for recording your experiences in such detail. It should be interesting if you keep it up for awhile to see how things go. I was doing some reading, and there are many people who report that they get a lot out of this sleep cycle and are putting themselves up as candidates for research. They believe more studies should be done and so do I.

So anyway! I think you should be getting up soon! Best of luck

-Braeden

----------


## nautilus

> Cool, I've done the everyman before while I was doing nightwatch on a tour boat. I had a good three or four hours to sleep every night then 20 minute naps throughout the day. I felt great.
> 
> It's great that you're starting it now, I'm going to try it out again starting tonight, but I haven't really planned it out very well. I'll just try jumping in. 
> 
> Thanks for recording your experiences in such detail. It should be interesting if you keep it up for awhile to see how things go. I was doing some reading, and there are many people who report that they get a lot out of this sleep cycle and are putting themselves up as candidates for research. They believe more studies should be done and so do I.
> 
> So anyway! I think you should be getting up soon! Best of luck
> 
> -Braeden



Good luck to you, too  :smiley: 

More studies would be great; I haven't heard of anyone being on Everyman (or Uberman) for much more than 2 years, so long term effects are still this big mystery. If I manage to adjust, I'd like to see if I can stay on Everyman for at least a year and longer if possible. The more people try polyphasic for years at a time, I think, the greater the chance of more research being done. Testimonial evidence to get researchers interested, basically.

----------


## nautilus

12-24-09 (day 4)
Morning stats:
weight-118.0 lbs
BF-17.6
blood pressure-111/62
pulse-60
reaction time-0.3370 sec

Evening stats:
blood pressure-108/56
pulse-67
reaction time-0.3392

0:00-3:00
Tired for the first hour or so after waking up; the kind of tired where you have to shake your head a bit every 30 seconds to stay awake. I get this occasionally when on monophasic, and also had it almost continuously for part of my first attempt at poly. I've only gotten it once or twice so far on this attempt, though, and it seems to have gone away at the moment.

8:00-8:20
No trouble falling asleep. Really tired after this nap; the almost-falling-asleep feeling happened a lot more frequently for most of the first 2 1/2 hours after waking up, but then I went with my friend to the mall (just to eat and walk around, actually) and it helped me stay awake. Felt normal again until my next nap. I think getting out and walking around is a _really_ good idea during the adjustment period. During my last attempt I stayed home a lot, thinking I'd be too tired to be out in public, but it's just the opposite.

14:30-14:50
Out like a light. Upon waking, it felt like one of those instant naps where there are no dreams. You know you slept, but it feels like almost no time elapsed. I feel really good, though. I was starting to feel tired around my eyes before the nap, and now they're all better. Also, I'm not worried about falling asleep if I close my eyes for a few seconds.

19:00-19:20
Another uneventful nap. Feeling at least as awake as before the last nap.

----------


## Fligh High

Good to see another detailed polyphasic sleep attempt , I will be watching it closely ! They are always interesting to read.

I've got a lot of questions/remarks , since you have loads of more time I hope you don't mind that .

- could you please add a day-count of the attempt after the date ? It's easier for us lazy onlookers to see when you failed (sorry , couldn't resist  ::D:  )
- Is this any special time (holiday or so) why you start now , and if you would fail or the attempt would be struggeling , do you have the time or ability to keep trying / adjusting
-What alarmclock mechanism/system are you using , what is your secondary failsave , do you like using Placebo's sleeptrack ? Now that I am used to Placebo's sleeptrack I cannot do without , think it's better then using alarm-systems because you keep switching them off without even knowing......
-What is your reason for having your core-sleep from 0:00 -3:00 instead of just before you "begin the day".
-Are you very worried about negative things like hallucinations and other bad physical stuff happening again since your last Dymaxion attempt. Personally I find people are a bit too worried about sleep-dep , as if you are gonna drop dead immediately or so. I mean , some people have sleep-dep problems half their life , just don't fold your car around a tree or so when driving  :wink2:  
- Do you have a link or reference to the person who did polyphasic sleep for two years ? Never heard of a documented case for so long. 

I won't clutter your topic with my own Uberman attempt , but it is going very well , allmost too well ..... let you know how it goes further anyhow lateron, it's very interesting my different aproach , it goes against what is commonly thought about how it should be done. And that seems almost impossible....the world is full of wannabee-polyphasers who have found their own better adjustment-system , and you never hear from them again. It's simply not that easy :tongue2: 

I really should make a new post about my own attempt , I really should , but I want to see how things go first .And if it will work out I also have to post on the google polyphasic group about my findings and my typing skills are horrible , that is why i dread it a bit. There is so much to discuss about this stuff and my communication-skills are bad , really that's why.

Wish you luck , keep resting/relaxing for your naps even when you can't fall asleep ! Let's hope you make it...

----------


## nautilus

> Good to see another detailed polyphasic sleep attempt , I will be watching it closely ! They are always interesting to read.
> 
> I've got a lot of questions/remarks , since you have loads of more time I hope you don't mind that .
> 
> - could you please add a day-count of the attempt after the date ? It's easier for us lazy onlookers to see when you failed (sorry , couldn't resist  )



Ask away! Sure, I'll start adding a day count  :smiley: 





> -Is this any special time (holiday or so) why you start now , and if you would fail or the attempt would be struggeling , do you have the time or ability to keep trying / adjusting



I have about a month off before classes start again (my college is on a semester system). If I fail this attempt and still have a couple more weeks left, I'd probably try again. If not, I'd wait until after the Spring semester is over before doing another attempt. 





> -What alarmclock mechanism/system are you using , what is your secondary failsave , do you like using Placebo's sleeptrack ? Now that I am used to Placebo's sleeptrack I cannot do without , think it's better then using alarm-systems because you keep switching them off without even knowing......



Right now I'm just using my cell phone's alarm because that's what I've been waking up to for several months while on monophasic. I set it to go off five minutes after the first alarm just in case. During my last attempt  when I started having oversleeping problems - I had two or three separate alarms set to go off. However, if I slept through one I slept through all of them. From my experience and what I've heard, it's not so much a matter of how loud the alarm is as how tuned in you are to a specific alarm or sound.

I haven't actually looked into the sleeptrack or other soundtrack possibilities, but I will at some point. There are definitely some interesting ideas out there (more later).





> -What is your reason for having your core-sleep from 0:00 -3:00 instead of just before you "begin the day".



I guess I could have had my core sleep right before classes, but I kind of like being up at weird times like 3:00. Lots of quiet time to myself. Plus, it sounds like core sleep might be easier to oversleep than nap times.





> -Are you very worried about negative things like hallucinations and other bad physical stuff happening again since your last Dymaxion attempt. Personally I find people are a bit too worried about sleep-dep , as if you are gonna drop dead immediately or so. I mean , some people have sleep-dep problems half their life , just don't fold your car around a tree or so when driving



I'm not really worried about sleep deprivation in the sense of being afraid, more like I'm trying to monitor it. During my last attempt, if I'd had hallucinations closer to the beginning of the adjustment, I'd probably have kept going. However, it's really unclear sometimes how much is too much sleep deprivation. In that case it took the hallucinations on top of oversleeping incidents, a somewhat messed up nap schedule, and the fact that it'd been over two weeks to convince me that I wasn't adapting.

A certain amount of sleep deprivation is what kicks the body into adapting to shorter periods of sleep... but all too often it seems like people make attempts at adjusting and fail because they miss naps or take too many. Then they continue on and get more and more sleep deprived. Oversleeping incidents start happening, and this was the part I couldn't figure out; I could analyze most of the things I did wrong which led to the failure of my first attempt and think up possible solutions, but oversleeping didn't seem directly controllable. That's because oversleeping is more of an effect than a cause. If the body's tired enough, there's not much you can do to keep it from simply taking the extra sleep it wants.

So, I wanted to find out more about sleep deprivation and see if I could figure out how to avoid future oversleeping issues. What I'm having trouble with is determining where to draw the line: How sleep deprived do you have to be before it starts to be harmful? How long can you go at a certain level of sleep deprivation before it's harmful? At what point does the body override conscious decisions to wake up? I need to do more research, obviously, but in the meantime I'm getting some first hand experience.

Also I'd like to help disprove the assumption a lot of people make that being on a polyphasic sleep schedule long term would have negative, sleep dep related effects. I think I can do this by testing myself in what small ways I can, documenting how the schedule affects me mentally and physically, and trying to stay on it for several years continuously. (On a side note, on monophasic I feel like I need at least 10 hours of sleep every night, but I rarely get that. As a result, I'm always at least a little sleep deprived to begin with. I think I'd actually do better on polyphasic because I'd be getting enough sleep every day for that particular sleep schedule.)





> - Do you have a link or reference to the person who did polyphasic sleep for two years ? Never heard of a documented case for so long.



Buckminster Fuller, the person who invented Dymaxion, was said to have kept the schedule for 2 years before his work life made it impossible. Also, Puredoxyk has been on Everyman for 3 and ½ years (I was wrong, 2 years isn't the longest time after all). http://www.puredoxyk.com/index.php/p...-sleep-portal/ 

Maybe a few other people, too. Possibly this blog by aximilation: http://blog.aximilation.com/ . I only just found it, so haven't even read much yet, but I saw a comment somewhere where the author said they were approaching three years on polyphasic.

----------


## JamesLD

my friend stayed awake for over 73 hours and basically started tripping balls.

----------


## braeden4mill

Glad to hear it's going well. You sound committed. I'm on Day 2 I  now. I just woke up from 3 hours. For the first five minutes I couldn't remember what I had thought was good about this way of sleeping, or being awake, but now my pace has quickened a little; I don't feel quite so lethargic and tired. I've got a bit of tea and am going to head out for a walk and do some last minute wrapping. It is nice having extra time.

----------


## nautilus

12-25-09 (day 5)
Morning stats:
weight-120 (note: I ate a bagel three hours before taking stats; first full breakfast meal I've taken that early. i guess I'm starting to want food once every waking cycle).
BF-18.1
blood pressure-110/56
pulse-69
reaction time-0.505 (note: first time my reaction time has been this slow; before it's always been between .3 and .4 seconds. I think this reflects my level of tiredness pretty well.)

Evening stats:
blood pressure-112/60
pulse-64
reaction time-0.3284

0:00-3:00
Had a bunch of dreams during core sleep. I also woke up naturally just after 1:30, which probably helped me remember more. All in all, felt like a full night of sleep, albeit a somewhat confused one. After waking up at 3:00, I felt plenty awake and "normal" for the first half hour, but I'm starting to get the almost falling-asleep-every-10-seconds feeling again.

8:00-8:20
_Somehow_ managed to stay awake until nap time. Pretty much the only time I felt like it was possible to stay awake was when I was taking apart a metal shelf structure for my mom. So, when that tired, passive stuff like sitting around relaxing or reading doesn't work, and neither does stuff that takes a lot of thought, such as writing, research, or new science/math information. So far the activities that work like miracles are things like craft projects, simple chores, home-improvement projects, and walking around outside. Talking to people about interesting topics helps, too. Anyways, I took the nap and fell asleep instantly. I think I even had dreams.

14:30-14:50
Before this nap, I went on a short hike with my roomate. Then I kept busy when I got home (helping family cook & clean), so I stayed pretty awake. The nap itself was pretty uneventful, but I was pretty tired after waking up. Kept busy again and it wasn't so bad.

19:00-19:20
Felt really good after this nap. No trouble falling asleep or waking up.

----------


## nautilus

12-26-09 (day 6)
Morning stats:
weight-119
BF-20.1
blood pressure-120/63
pulse-69
reaction time-0.3126

Evening stats:
blood pressure-118/62
pulse-67
reaction time-0.3326

0:00-3:00
Slept well and didn't have any trouble staying awake until the next nap; for once awake time seemed to go by pretty quickly. Also, I'm starting to want a light breakfast-type meal around 4:00 or 5:00.

8:00-8:20
A really refreshing nap. First time so far I've been happy waking up, lol.

14:20-14:50
Played music and composed. I had a headache a bit earlier, but it went away mostly soon after I had dinner.

19:10-19:30
Took this nap ten minutes late because I got distracted (music does that). Time to start paying attention to not being late for naps; up until now I've had plenty of motive to keep checking the clock. Now, I'm occasionally having periods of waking time when I feel perfectly normal. Such as after this 19:10 nap.

----------


## beizebopp

Ill be following your updates.
Its good of you to share your records.

I failed at the uberman schedule a few times.

----------


## Fligh High

Nautilus , I am quite amazed your naps go so well , it reminds me of my first attempt at uberman this summer. For the first 5 days I had little trouble falling asleep for most of my naps in fact I thought "wow this is really not that difficult after all" And then onwards everything that could go wrong went wrong.

I hope you fare better , you seem really committed but be vigilant , it comes like a thief in the night when you least expect it... ::?: 

If it should go not so well in the future , have you thought about trying Uberman (because adaption if you make it goes somewhat quicker it seems) and then falling back to your Everyman schedule as a possible option ? At googlegroups-polyphasic they say this works quite well.

I asked you for a link or reference for someone who had done polyphasic sleep for two years , sorry about that , I meant something different and stated the question wrong. I am obviously in a Uberman state of mind (or unknown sleep-deprived  :smiley:  ) so I hoped you had found a nap-only person who had done it for two years on Uberman , apperently no one that was documented apart from Buckminster on Dymaxion , made it yet that far. 
Half a year at the most (Steve Pavlina) and Aya Hu nearing that. Life schedule-management seems to be the reason for it , Uberman is only for _really_ strange people lol.

Happy napping

----------


## nautilus

@JamesLD: That gives me an idea. Do you know how long it was before your friend started hallucinating? It might be interesting to compare the effects of no sleep vs. the cases of hallucinations (and other sleep deprivation signs) in polyphasic attempts and see what the difference in time is before the effects start showing.

@braeden4mill: I hope the adjustment phase is still going well. The first five or ten minutes after waking up are always hard for me, just like any day on monophasic apart from not being able to hit the snooze button twenty times like I want to. The extra time is awesome! My next semester is going to be just like the last as far as workload goes, except that an uninterrupted five hour chunk of time has appeared.

@beizebopp: Thanks for reading  :smiley: 





> Nautilus , I am quite amazed your naps go so well , it reminds me of my first attempt at uberman this summer. For the first 5 days I had little trouble falling asleep for most of my naps in fact I thought "wow this is really not that difficult after all" And then onwards everything that could go wrong went wrong.
> 
> I hope you fare better , you seem really committed but be vigilant , it comes like a thief in the night when you least expect it...



Yeah, so far day 4 and part of day 5 are the only times I thought it was extremely hard to stay awake. Other than that, this attempt's been going so well it almost makes me nervous. During my last attempt, some of the oversleeping occurred right after times when I felt totally awake. And thoughts like "I'm just going to sit here and close my eyes for  a little bit" are definitely not to be trusted  :tongue2: 





> If it should go not so well in the future , have you thought about trying Uberman (because adaption if you make it goes somewhat quicker it seems) and then falling back to your Everyman schedule as a possible option ? At googlegroups-polyphasic they say this works quite well.



That could be an option, provided I have enough time to try it. That's similar to what I did for Dymaxion; I started out adjusting to Uberman, then transitioned to longer periods between naps, since a lot of people had trouble staying awake for the 6 hours and had worse oversleeping problems than with Uberman. (The only difference from Uberman was that I took 30 minute naps instead of 20. I found out the hard way that this was a mistake).

On a side note, I wonder if the reason Dymaxion is so hard to adjust to is that we're coming at it from a totally different approach than Buckminster Fuller? He came up with the schedule by sleeping whenever he felt tired, then noting the pattern. That doesn't sound like a difficult, sleep deprived adjustment. Plus, maybe if different people tried the experiment that way, they'd find patterns specific to their bodies.

----------


## nautilus

12-27-09 (day 7)
Morning stats:
weight-119.4
BF-18.2
blood pressure-113/66
pulse-69
reaction time-0.3164

0:00-3:00
I realized that most the time, core sleep feels almost like any other nap, only with more dreams (which are all still vague at the moment). Anyway, I feel pretty good, tired only if I think about it. Otherwise I shouldn't have any trouble.

8:00-9:03
Overslept  :Sad:  At least it was because I set my alarm for the wrong hour, and not because I slept through it... I don't seem affected by the oversleeping yet, we'll see in the next day or two.

14:30-14:50
Someone with the wrong number kept calling me during the last five minutes of my nap, but other than that it went well.

----------


## nautilus

12-27-09 (day 7) continued
Evening stats:
blood pressure-115/70
pulse-84
reaction time-0.3404

19:00-19:20
Pretty good nap, might have had dreams.

12-28-09 (day 8)
Morning stats:
weight-120
BF-18.4
blood pressure-113/62
pulse-69
reaction time-0.3232

Evening stats:
blood pressure-110/66
pulse-77
reaction time-0.3324

0:00-3:00
Good core sleep and no trouble staying up during this waking cycle. Didn't want a ton of breakfast this time, but I always seem to need at least a little something.

8:00-8:20
Nap went well, fell asleep really easily. Didn't want to get up, though. Did anyway, after sitting there feeling sorry for myself for five or ten minutes  :tongue2:  Took a shower, which helped.

Got _really_ tired trying to work on a writing/research project. Maybe not the strongest, but certainly the most persistent "go to sleep" signals my body's sent me in either polyphasic attempt. When it got to the point where it took me 10 minutes to write a sentence, I called it quits. Went for a walk in the park and felt instantly normal. Very strange; total zombie staring at my computer trying to write, perfectly fine walking around and talking to my friend.

Sounds like me on an average day of monophasic, only more extreme. I've kept it together though, so far, without any major set-backs. Made it through the first week!  :boogie:  That's at least 1/4 of the way toward being adjusted, if I do it right.

14:30-14:50
Had some nice relaxing images in my mind as I fell asleep because my roomate and I had just come from the park, with trees and a creek and the sound of rain lightly falling everywhere. Slept soundly until my alarm went off. For once didn't feel like hitting the snooze. Much.

19:00-19:20
Woke up after the first 10 minutes and just couldn't get my head around the thought that I hadn't been asleep for hours. (Went back to sleep for the remaining 10 minutes and woke up feeling pretty close to "normal").

----------


## nautilus

12-29-09 (day 9)
Morning stats:
weight-120.4
BF-18.8
blood pressure-117/68
pulse-76
reaction time-0.3124

Evening stats:
blood pressure-106/67
pulse-74
reaction time-0.2870

0:00-3:00
Woke up somewhat easier than usual. Don't remember if I had dreams.

8:00-8:20
Harder to get out of bed; sat there for quite a while before finally getting up. I definitely need to remember to get up right away, because it makes things a lot easier. The good news is that I didn't get very tired during this awake period, which is when I usually do.

14:30-14:50
Felt rested after this nap. I wasn't as hungry as usual today, but I still made sure to eat something during each awake period.

19:00-19:20
Nap went smoothly. Took a walk with my roomate, which always helps to wake up (I've been getting outside a lot more lately, which is good in itself).

----------


## nautilus

12-30-09 (day 10)
Morning stats:
weight-120.2
BF-18.7
blood pressure-107/63
pulse-76
reaction time-0.3314

Evening stats:
N/A; couldn't take because I was on an overnight trip.

0:00-7:00
First major oversleep incident. I woke up from my core sleep 4 hours later than I was supposed to. I found my phone by the side of the bed, when usually I leave it closer to my head so I can hear it go off more clearly. I know both alarms I'd set had gone off because they'd been cleared, presumably in my sleep.

8:00-8:20
Slept fairly well. Left on a short trip with my roomate to visit my uncle. I'll be able to get all nap times in on schedule.

14:30-14:50
Had a little bit of trouble falling asleep for this nap, but finally did. Afterward, it felt like even the bit of time I'd napped was a long time. Went for a hike with my uncle and roomate. Went down by a river where I tried to skip stones  :tongue2:  

19:00-19:20
Took my 19:00 nap, which came really easily, then we went for a walk, played a lot of air hockey (whoohoo!) and had ice cream on the way home. The good news is that I haven't felt tired all day, except starting around 23:00.

----------


## nautilus

12-31-09 (day 11)
Morning stats:
N/A (still on trip)

Evening stats:
blood pressure-95/54
pulse-71
reaction time-0.3266

0:00-4:00
Another oversleeping incident, but this time only by an hour. I remember waking up from some pretty intense dreams, but don't remember what they were now. My roomate asked me to wake her up at 5:30, and we walked to a beach with a lighthouse to watch the sunrise.

8:10-8:30
Came back from the lighthouse and took a nap. Got a little tired when reading the morning comics, but took a shower, which woke me up mostly. Still felt a little tired, except when walking around.

14:25-14:45
Took this nap five minutes early; slept on the bus home. It was actually easier than I thought it would be.

19:00-19:20
Definitely easy to fall asleep this time. Kept wanting to go back to sleep, but got up instead and went out to dinner with my mom, then came back and watched a movie. First time it's been hard to stay awake until midnight  :tongue2: 


Happy New Year everyone!

----------


## nautilus

1-1-10 (day 12)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.4
blood pressure-110/63
pulse-65
reaction time-0.2836

Evening stats:
blood pressure-124/55
pulse-75
reaction time-0.3034

0:00-3:00
Woke up to my alarm right away. Didn't even think about wanting to sleep in. I now tend to get hungry around 6:00. Also, I've been trying to adjust my meals and other habits (brushing teeth, drinking water, etc.) so that it works with the new schedule. If I do it right, I may actually wind up with better habits than when I started  :tongue2: 

8:00-8:20
Had an all-right nap. I was kind of tired and didn't really want to do much for the first couple of hours after waking up. Then I got on my feet and started cooking "boeuf bourguignon" for my mom's birthday today.

14:30-14:50
I was definitely ready for this nap; I fell asleep really easily. Took me about half an hour afterwards to feel awake, though.

19:00-19:20
Slept well and I was more awake after that nap. Watched part of a movie (stayed awake even though it was a kind of slow-paced movie) and had dinner around 22:00.

----------


## nautilus

1-2-10 (day 13)
Morning stats:
weight-120.5
BF-18.7
blood pressure-114/63
pulse-66
reaction time-0.2990

Evening stats:
blood pressure-113/65
pulse-72
reaction time-0.2580

0:00-4:40
Gah! Overslept by an hour and 40 minutes. It's always the core sleep. At least I don't feel extra tired...then again, being more awake due to oversleeping might just mean I'm not adjusting as well. The good news is that I remember bits of a dream and that I woke up naturally.

8:00-8:20
Actually had dreams I could remember! And that was within a 10 or 15 minute time interval (woke up during part of the nap). It sure felt like a lot longer. There was a lot to the dream, but I remember most clearly a part where I was wandering the halls of some building with a skillet, wondering if people would think it strange. They didn't. They had skillets too. Then I needed to find a dishwasher, which I did... Anyway, that was the clearest nap dream fragment I've had so far.

14:30-14:50
Good nap; felt really awake afterwards.

19:00-19:20
I was actually surprised this nap came so soon; I was energized enough to think I had several more hours. No trouble falling asleep or waking up, though. Went by pretty quickly.

----------


## nautilus

1-3-10 (day 14)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.5
blood pressure-123/66
pulse-73
reaction time-0.2580

Evening stats:
Erm...forgot to take evening stats today.

0:00-5:00
Overslept. I know I woke up at 3:00 for sure, but I must have fallen right back asleep because I woke up again just after 5:00. The back up alarm hadn't been cleared, so I must have slept through that one.

Two weeks into the attempt now, and despite the oversleeps, they don't seem to be affecting me too badly...at least, I haven't seen any symptoms like last time, yet, and my stats are not alarming. Decision day for whether I'll continue or not is the 17th of this month, giving me two days before classes to return to monophasic if I fail. That's two more weeks from now, and I still have high hopes.

8:00-8:20
Wasn't too tired, but had no trouble falling asleep. Didn't get up and get active like I usually try to do, but I stayed awake without difficulty nevertheless.

14:30-14:50
Pretty good nap. Hard time getting up, though.

19:00-19:20
This nap went really well. Felt pretty long... though I don't remember whether I had dreams or not.


1-4-10 (day 15)
Morning  stats:
weight-121.6
BF-19.1
blood pressure-110/70
pulse-96
reaction time-0.2834

Evening stats:
blood pressure-120/62
pulse-73
reaction time-0.3012

0:00-3:00
Woke up easily! That felt good. I may have had some bits of dreams, but I'm not sure.

8:00-8:20
I had an amazing amount of dream recall from this nap! Time to get serious with my dream journal again  ::D:  Did start getting really tired for a couple hours, but luckily my mom, my roomate and I went to the park. Ran, played basketball, had lunch, etc. Once again, didn't think twice about being tired the instant I got out of the house and did physical activity.

14:30-14:50
Definitely ready for this nap. So far the trend seems to be an oversleeping risk for core sleep and a bit more tiredness between the previous nap time and this one.

19:00-19:20
Started to want to nod off half an hour before this nap, which wasn't too bad...Feeling much more awake now, although I'm hungry.

----------


## nautilus

1-5-10 (day 16)
Morning stats:
weight-122.2
BF-19.4
blood pressure-100/62
pulse-63
reaction time-0.3554

Evening stats:
blood pressure-108/62
pulse-72
reaction time-0.2922

0:00-3:00
Woke up fairly easily, although it's always a bit hard to keep from falling back asleep. I kept having what I think are called microsleeps: that is, falling asleep for short periods of time like one minute.

Finally, I tried turning on brighter lights. Surprisingly enough, this seems to make a big difference. Not so much if it's all at once, though, because it hurts my eyes so much I have even less motivation to try opening them. Instead, I try increasing the amount of light a little at a time and let my eyes adjust. (I do the same thing with the brightness of my computer screen, if I'm on it right after waking up).

8:00-8:20
Definitely had dreams - I woke up during part of one, actually. I was extremely groggy feeling for a while after waking up. A shower didn't help nearly as well as it usually does. This time I got over the tiredness by getting excited about some ideas for researching polyphasic sleep, in addition to getting out of the house.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep real easily. May have had vague dreams, but can't recall.

19:10-19:30
One of those naps where I fell asleep and slept soundly, but had no memory of it and was surprised it hadn't been longer than it was when I woke up.

----------


## Cory The Great

Hell yeah what you are doing is awesome. Good luck =D

----------


## nautilus

> Hell yeah what you are doing is awesome. Good luck =D



Thanks  :smiley: 


1-6-10 (day 17)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-20.1
blood pressure-108/64
pulse-73
reaction time-0.2830

Evening stats:
blood pressure-114/65
pulse-87
reaction time-0.3324

0:00-4:40
Nooooo.... I woke up, remember starting to get up, then...I was still lying there and it was almost 5:00. I felt like I hadn't fallen back asleep, and I only convinced myself that's what had happened because I didn't remember anything.

8:00-8:20
Pretty awake for this nap (not unexpected, considering the oversleep). Still some trouble staying awake for the waking period afterwards, though.

14:30-14:50
Tired; fell asleep really easily. I read about a technique someone used where they listened to different pieces of music for the different periods of sleep time; after a while, this acts as a cue to the body to how long the sleep period is going to be, so it's prepared for that amount of time rather than getting confused. I decided to try something like this. I didn't want to listen to music the whole time while asleep, and I wanted to keep using my cell phone alarm (if only  because I'm used to it), so I started using a couple pieces I composed which are just over a minute long; one for 20 minute naps, and the other for the 3 hour core sleep. We'll see how this works out!

Also, I need to work on my wake-up strategy. Half the time that I oversleep, it's because I woke up perfectly fine, then went back to bed! My naps are never a problem... so maybe if I train myself to jump out of bed after those, I'll be able to do the same after core.

18:00-18:20
Early nap due to orchestra practice starting up again. I'm not totally adjusted yet, so I've been trying to be really strict about my nap schedule... but I figured it wouldn't be too bad to shift this one nap. So, I was slightly less tired than usual before the nap and got tired a little sooner afterwards, but it still wasn't hard to fall asleep and stay awake when needed.

----------


## nautilus

1-7-10 (day 18)
Morning stats:
weight-122.4
BF-19.3
blood pressure-107/65
pulse-69
reaction time-0.2770

Evening stats:
blood pressure-106/65
pulse-74
reaction time-0.2986

0:00-4:40
Yet another oversleep. I'm hoping these will start happening less frequently. This time I just slept right through the alarm, as far as I can tell.

8:00-8:20
Had a clear dream about a caterpillar crawling around on the wall of my room, which I found disturbing. I actually almost became lucid, because I started thinking about how this was just like the dreams I've been having lately and how strange it was to have a _caterpillar_ on my wall... Unfortunately, I rationalized that there are occasionally small worm-like creatures which build cocoons on my wall to turn into moths (this part is actually true in waking life, which is probably closely related to the strange bug-on-a-wall dreams). It felt like the dream took place towards the beginning of the nap, because I didn't remember it right after waking.

14:30-14:50
Good nap. Remembered upon waking to get out of bed quickly. About an hour later, I was suddenly taken by the urge to cook something for dinner (I don't cook much beyond instant mac & cheese, most the time). It took me until my next nap to edit the recipe (I like to personalize recipes), get the ingredients from the store, and begin preparing.

19:00-19:20
One of the few times it took me a while to fall asleep. I was perfectly wiling to stay in bed when the alarm went of, though. It was only through a burst of conviction that I got myself out of bed quickly. Getting up soon so that I'm more active and don't fall back asleep makes perfect sense in theory, but right after waking up, it seems downright irrational. I answer my automatic question of "Why can't I just lay here a little while...maybe with my eyes closed..." with a "Because I said so...before...I forget why now, but just do it!" Cooked dinner immediately after nap, which took me until abot 21:30.

----------


## nautilus

1-8-10 (day 19)
Morning stats:
weight-122.6
BF-20
blood pressure-109/56
pulse-68
reaction time-0.3434

Evening stats:
blood pressure-105/60
pulse-74
reaction time-0.3044

0:00-3:00
Woke up on time and fairly easily. I think I also had some dreams.

8:00-8:20
Had _tons_ of dreams during this nap. Woke up once or twice

14:30-14:50
It was difficult staying awake until this nap, but I felt a lot better afterwards. I still find it very strange that I'll literally feel normal when walking around, then the instant I do certain other activities, I feel like I might fall asleep if I close my eyes for more than five seconds. I think it has less to do with how much of the different types of activities I'm doing as which type I did last; After walking around with my mom (before the 14:30 nap), we sat down to eat and I was actually able to relax and think clearly and felt like I had a sufficient amount of energy. 

Then, I tried reading (for the first time since starting Everyman). Even though I found the topic really interesting, I was suddenly tired again after five minutes. Even after I stopped reading, I was still just as tired. It's like flipping a switch, then staying in the same mode until the switch is flipped back. Perhaps this is showing the effects of using different parts of the brain while somewhat sleep deprived. (I don't think the sleep dep. is as bad as it was, but hopefully it will go away completely within the next couple weeks).

19:00-19:20
Woke up two or three times during the nap, but I still felt refreshed afterwards. The periods of awake time before and after this nap seem to be the the closest to me feeling "normal".

----------


## nautilus

1-9-10 (day 20)
(I wrote my stats down...somewhere. Will post them soon.)

0:00-3:00
Woke up on time, luckily. It definitely makes a big difference when I wake up earlier; when I oversleep, the extra time in the very early morning doesn't have as strong an effect...although it's always interesting.

8:00-8:20
Good nap; I think I had dreams. Still the most tired between this nap and the following one.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep really quickly. Had a hard time waking up, but became somewhat more alert after a while.

19:00-19:20
Nap went smoothly. Felt pretty good afterwards. Went out to dinner and I had some caffine, which I shouldn't have done. Started drinking a bunch of water to help flush it out. The good news is, I'm usually don't seem to be affected by caffine too much.


1-10-10 (day 21)
0:00-4:00
I know I woke up at 3:00 and started to get up...but I think I didn't quite make it to sitting position. I woke up at 4:00 with sore knees and arms because I'd fallen asleep on my stomach in a funny way.

8:00-8:20
Nap went well, although I kept wanting to sleep longer. I _did_ fall asleep just after 9:00. Luckily, I woke up after five or ten minutes.

14:30-14:50
This one seemed to go by really fast. Actually had a little bit of trouble falling asleep, for once.

19:20-19:40
Slightly late coming home. It was a toss up between taking the nap in the car (my roomate was driving), and  having it later, so I took it a little later. I felt pretty "normal" after about five minutes of waking.

----------


## nautilus

1-11-10 (day 22)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-19.6
blood pressure-122/66
pulse-63
reaction time-0.2736

Evening stats:
blood pressure-117/63
pulse-59
reaction time-0.2966

0:00-3:00
Slept soundly, as usual, and got up on time with some difficulty. Kept myself busy with stuff like alphabetizing our DVDs.

8:00-9:10
Oversleep. Woke up after the 20 minute nap as if no time had passed. It literally felt like I had closed my eyes for less than a couple seconds, then opened them 20 minutes later. In my sleepy state, I decided to take an extra five minutes, and set my cell phone to go off accordingly. I might have done this once more after that, but in any case, I slept through one of the alarms and woke up at 9:10. Guess I can come up with some pretty stupid rationalizations right after waking up  ::shakehead2::  I need to get really serious about the getting out of bed right away idea. It may be less about tricking myself and more about will power, in this case; even when I was rationalizing, I remembered that I planned on getting up right away.

14:30-14:50
Stayed awake pretty well, for once. Was actually a bit surprised 14:30 came so soon. Nap went well.

19:00-19:20
Fell asleep easily and woke up without feeling tired.

----------


## nautilus

1-12-10 (day 23)
Morning stats:
weight-122.6
BF-19.4
blood pressure-112/56
pulse-64
reaction time-0.3106

Evening stats:
blood pressure-118/55
pulse-77
reaction time-0.2938

0:00-3:00
Think I had dreams but don't remember them well. Think I woke up to my backup alarm, this time, which was around 3:15. Had microsleeps until about 3:40, after which I walked around the house and ate something, which woke me up sufficiently.

8:00-8:20
Took me two or three minutes to fall asleep, which is unusual. I realized upon waking up, that my body's signals to go back to sleep seemed to be _in_ _reaction to the alarm_. When I was on monophasic, I was a huge fan of the snooze button. As in, I'd set three alarms every morning so that I could experience the beautiful feeling of sleeping in five, ten, fifteen more minutes. I was trained to wake up to the alarm, turn it off, and go back to sleep until the next one. So now, even though I'm mostly aware of what's going on when I wake up, I have to try that much harder to keep from closing my eyes again.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep quickly (I've been trying to keep my naps as close to exactly 20 minutes as possible, now). I put a note over my phone so that I'd see it before turning the alarm off. I basically told myself in strong language that I'd better get up. It worked, lol. Went and played air hockey with a friend about an hour after this nap. I felt totally energized!

19:00-19:20
Fell asleep fairly quickly. Used the note over phone trick again. It went against all my body's signals to get up, at first, but once I was downstairs I felt fine.

----------


## nautilus

1-13-10 (day 24)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.5
blood pressure-113/66
pulse-58
reaction time-0.2766

Evening stats:
blood pressure-112/64
pulse-70
reaction time-0.2880

0:00-5:20
Overslept. It's getting old. Did feel more awake than usual, though.

8:00-8:20
Fell asleep easily, waking up a bit hard. Still more tired during this awake period than others, but better than most days. Tested myself by trying to read; managed for about 6 minutes before starting to get tired.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep and woke up easily. Later, tested myself reading again, this time went more than 15 minutes.

18:00-18:20
Early nap so I could go to orchestra practice. At practice, only got a bit tired for a few minutes, and otherwise stayed awake without any trouble.


1-14-10 (day 25)
Morning stats:
weight-121.4
BF-19.1
blood pressure-111/58
pulse-56
reaction time-0.2974

Evening stats:
blood pressure-11/67
pulse-63
reaction time-0.2685

0:00-4:20
Definitely had dreams. My core oversleeps are pretty consistently 1-2 hours over, which is enough time to go through all the stages of sleep one extra time. If I oversleep, I wake up naturally, so I don't feel groggy. Also, it means the schedule's working well enough that my body isn't taking _more_ than 2 hours extra time.

8:00-8:20
Good nap. I think I had dreams.

14:30-14:50
Took two or three minutes to fall asleep. Had dreams. Hard to get up at first, but managed to. Another reading test; this time went an hour and a half without getting tired! I was even laying down!

19:00-19:20
Nap went well. Had a violin lesson afterwards. Feeling almost normal.

----------


## nautilus

1-15-10 (day 26)
Morning stats:
weight-120.8
BF-19.2
blood pressure-118/64
pulse-67
reaction time-0.2788

Evening stats:
blood pressure-106/56
pulse-57
reaction time-0.2708


0:20-3:20
Went to sleep a little late because I temporarily lost my alarm, lol. My roomate let me borrow hers, which is really loud. It definitely woke me up, but I wouldn't use it on a regular basis because it would also wake everyone else in the house up...at 3 in the morning. Besides, the snooze button is just a little too convenient. I had planned on working on stuff when I got up, but wound up trying to deal with an earache (which started out in just one ear, yesterday, then got worse and went to both).

8:00-8:20
Nap seemed to go by extremely quickly. First full day of work since starting Everyman (left just after 9:00). Was able to get things done fairly well, although I had a few microsleeps. _Way_ better than a couple weeks ago when I couldn't concentrate for more than a few seconds at a time. Earache isn't too bad right now.

14:30-14:50
Took the nap in my dad's truck; put the car shade things (whatever they're called) in all the windows so it was like a tent, and fell asleep just as easily as if I was at home. Maybe easier, actually...the car seat is just a bit more comfortable than my mattress  ::roll::  Anyway, after the nap, I was just as alert as any other work day. Allright, so I'm usually a little bleary eyed by the end of the day, but still, it feels like an achievement.

19:00-19:20
Took me about five minutes just to fall asleep...guess I wasn't as tired as usual. Felt rested enough afterwards. The two waking periods before my core sleep seem to be really close to adjusted. The other two are slowly improving, generally speaking.

I feel great about the experiment right now! A few days ago, I was worried my energy level was just going to stay the same indefinitely, which wouldn't have been too terrible, but still not at all what I was looking for. But I'm cautiously starting to think things will continue to get better!

----------


## nautilus

1-16-10 (day 27)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.3
blood pressure-113/62
pulse-60
reaction time-0.2352

Evening stats:
blood pressure-106/58
pulse-62
reaction time-0.2720

0:00-4:20
Slept through my alarm and woke up around 4:20. Think I had dreams, but don't remember many of them.

8:00-8:20
Took me five minutes to fall asleep, but nap went well after that.

14:30-14:50
Nap seemed fairly long. Fell asleep somewhat easily.

19:00-19:20
Don't remember much of this one; seemed to go quickly.

1-17-10 (day 28)
Morning stats:
weight-121.8
BF-19.4
blood pressure-103/62
pulse-68
reaction time-0.2890

Evening stats:
blood pressure-10/57
pulse-60
reaction time-0.2782

0:20-4:40
Went to sleep a little late...the oversleep seems to have shifted itself 20 minutes later than the usual natural wake-up time. Earache was acting up again. Put some alcohol in my ears, and that seemed to help a bit.

8:00-8:20
Started to get tired the last hour before this nap, so fell asleep easily.

14:30-14:50
Think I had dreams. A little trouble waking up, but felt pretty good once I did.

19:00-19:20
Nap went really smoothly. Felt really awake (I've been noticing this waking cycle and the previous one are my best).

----------


## nautilus

1-18-10 (day 29)
Morning stats:
weight-121
BF-19.2
blood pressure-114/71
pulse-68
reaction time-0.2680

Evening stats:
blood pressure-104/64
pulse-71
reaction time-0.2826

0:00-3:00
Woke up easier than usual. Feeling pretty confident about my energy level; classes start tomorrow. I've gotten a lot of reading done ahead of time, for once.

8:00-8:20
Almost fell back asleep...got up with difficulty, but did fine after that. Kept at least somewhat active, which seemed to be enough to keep me awake (I could still sit down for awhile and read without getting sleepy).

14:30-14:50
My earache started getting worse, in both ears but mostly the right. Slept through it, nonetheless.

19:00-19:20
The earache now made it hard to sleep. After waking up, I tried everything from putting alchohol in my ears to gargling with salt water, but it didn't help. It got so bad that I had to go to the ER to get antibiotics. Turns out I had nasty infections in both ears.

----------


## nautilus

1-19-10 (day 30)
Morning stats:
weight-122.2
BF-19.9
blood pressure-108/64
pulse-71
reaction time-0.2394

Evening stats:
blood pressure-103/53
pulse-58
reaction time-0.2882

0:00-5:20
Rather annoyed that this oversleep was even longer than usual. Hmmph.That's all I can say, really. I got all my stuff together; starting classes today!

8:00-8:20
Slow getting up, but that didn't matter too much because on monophasic, I was used to hitting the snooze button right up until 10 minutes before I had to go, then rolling out of bed. Today I actually had time in the morning. Then I found out just before I was about to leave that classes were cancelled due to a power outage. So then I really had time  :tongue2: 

14:30-14:50
Didn't do much to speak of before this nap... but woke up afterwards feeling pretty energized. Went to a sandwich place with my roomate and had my second lunch (lately I'll have either two breakfasts or two lunches, plus an extra snack).

19:00-19:20
Took my nap, then watched a few Twin Peaks episodes with my mom. I don't get tired watching stuff, as much. Before I mostly avoided TV, the same way I avoided reading (although not reading was so much more heartbreaking).


1-20-10 (day 31)
Morning stats:
weight-122.6
BF-19.6
blood pressure-109/70
pulse-75
reaction time-0.2614

Evening stats:
blood pressure-105/65
pulse-69
reaction time-0.1946

0:00-4:20
Read some more in preparation for later today. I've already read 2 1/2 of the 5 plays I need to read for acting class.

8:00-8:20
Okay, classes have really started, now. Three in a row and I didn't get tired until the last 10 minutes of my last class! And that's my most difficult waking period. Then I got up and walked to the bus stop, which was plenty to make me feel energized again. Especially with the wind and rain.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep almost instantly. A little hard to wake up, but not too bad. Felt really good about how the 8:00-14:30 stretch went today  ::D:  My roomate and I went and each got new headphones!  :boogie:  Yeah, I'm happy about my new headphones.

18:00-18:20
The early Wednesday nap for orchestra practice. This time fell asleep the same as if it was at 19:00. Not that I'm ever extremely tired at 19:00.

----------


## nautilus

1-21-10 (day 32)
Morning stats:
weight-122.6
BF-19.6
blood pressure-109/70
pulse-75
reaction time-0.2614

Evening stats:
blood pressure-105/65
pulse-69
reaction time-0.1946

0:00-4:00
Had a really disturbing dream. I literally just sat in bed for 45 minutes, trying to get my thoughts normal again (eventually got over it). Finally I went downstairs and did homework for my engineering/programming class. It was actually really cool working at that time because everyone else was sleeping. Plus I'd had time before core sleep to do other things.

8:00-8:20
Got up easier than yesterday and felt like I had plenty of time to get ready to leave. Once again only got tired during the last ten minutes of class or so, although this time it was more like less concentration than actually feeling like I was going to fall asleep.

14:30-14:50
Fell asleep easily and felt great afterwards! Got a bit more work done, but mostly goofed off. Practied violin a bit extra for my lesson later.

19:00-19:20
Slept and woke up well. Had my violin lesson, then had dinner once I got home 


1-22-10 (day 33)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-19.9
blood pressure-122/65
pulse-65
reaction time-0.2942

Evening stats:
blood pressure-123/63
pulse-72
reaction time-0.2864

0:10-4:35
Remembered a few of my dreams. Got a little tired, just under an hour before the next nap.

8:00-8:20
This nap went well. Went to work. Not quite as awake as last Friday during this period, but still pretty good; got a lot done.

14:30-14:50
Took the nap in the car. Woke up a couple times during it, but otherwise slept like a log. I was amazed how refreshing the nap was; there was a substantial difference in my attention span, and the bags under my eyes seemed about 50% less noticeable. 

19:00-19:20
Fell asleep quickly, but the nap seemed a bit short. Totally alert soon after waking up, though.

----------


## nautilus

1-23-10 (day 34)
Morning stats:
weight-123
BF-20.1
blood pressure-126/72
pulse-85
reaction time-0.2638

Evening stats:
blood pressure-109/64
pulse-68
reaction time-0.2850

0:00-6:00
Major fail. Didn't even register the alarm and slept past my usual oversleep. I think this actually might be the worst oversleep so far. I need a better system of waking up, to say the least. I decided to try finding a sleep track with a loud alarm that could work for a 3-hour core. I have new headphones, after all...

8:00-8:20
Downloaded Placebo's sleep track and I expanded the white noise portion to be 3 hours long. Unfortunately, I happen to like the bagpipe song in the current version, so I also changed the alarm part up a bit in an attempt to make it more annoying  :tongue2: 

14:30-14:50
Took me quite a while just to get myself to sit up after my alarm went off. Finally did, though. Talking to my roomate helped wake me up enough.

19:00-19:20
Left for a modern music concert that my roomate's teacher was playing in. I took the nap in the car while my roomate was driving on the freeway. I didn't manage to fall asleep at all...which I think is the first time that's happened, really. The  concert was good, by the way. I liked about half of it, and the other half I was just confused (I haven't been exposed to much modern music at all, although my orchestra has played a few modern pieces). Got back just in time for core sleep. We'll see how the sleep track works out.

1-24-10 (day 35)
Morning stats:
weight-123
BF-19.6
blood pressure-112/66
pulse-69
reaction time-0.2618

Evening stats:
blood pressure-105/67
pulse-60
reaction time-0.2308

0:15-6:00
Noooo...! That's what I said upon waking up. I'd taken my headphones off in the night and I didn't hear the back up alarm. Noooo....oh, I've already said that. Well, maybe I can add the loud back up alarm, but I'll have to check with everyone. My roomate does tend to sleep through a lot...

8:15-8:35
Had a bunch of dreams...including something about how I had a false awakening and thought I could teleport between my bedroom and the upstairs bathroom at will (and I'm not even asleep anymore!  ::roll::  )

14:30-14:50
Once again slow getting up, but not quite as bad as yesterday.

19:00-19:20
Nap went well. Purposefully slept with the light on, which made it a bit easier to get up.

----------


## Hidden

I didn't read through the whole thread, but this sounds pretty neat.  I'm thinking about trying out the Uberman sleep schedule this summer, since I can't think of any way I could fit it into a regular school day.  What sorts of things are on your activities list?  I could use some inspiration for my list.  I want to make sure I have enough stuff so that I'm not bored, so I'm starting one now as things come to me.

----------


## nautilus

> I didn't read through the whole thread, but this sounds pretty neat.  I'm thinking about trying out the Uberman sleep schedule this summer, since I can't think of any way I could fit it into a regular school day.  What sorts of things are on your activities list?  I could use some inspiration for my list.  I want to make sure I have enough stuff so that I'm not bored, so I'm starting one now as things come to me.



Here are the types of activities I tend to do, based on my energy level. I'm sure it's not complete, but it should at least give you an idea.

Great even when _really_ tired:
Taking walks outside, practising violin, composing, simple and fun household chores (for me; sweeping the walkway, vacuuming, putting up shelves, assembling random organizational structures, doing a couple loads of laundry...), basic conversation with other people (preferably where the conversation is more or less equal and some thought is required to reply), finding every excuse to get out of the house (tagging along to the store, walking downtown, going out to lunch, random excursions with friends...), light exercise (running for a bit, shooting hoops, doing yoga stretches, a few push-ups, air hockey!) 

Medium level of energy (takes some concentration, but not necessarily a lot):
Writing (short stories, forum posts, dream journal, random topics), drawing, cooking, cleaning/organizing room, other not-quite-likeable chores, small craft projects, puzzles (I like the 3D kind), watching something short (such as a tv show or two), goofing off on the internet, listen to music (best while still performing some other simple task).

Only when feeling energized (doesn't work so well during early adjustment stages):
Reading (I found out the hard way how important it is to avoid this while adjusting), sitting around thinking, laying down, learning challenging new information/skills, going to work or classes, doing huge amounts of homework within a short period of time, watching stuff for longer periods of time, activities that require totally original and creative thinking, doing really unlike-able and boring chores, writing something that requires a lot of careful thought...also, the operating of dangerous machinery such as woodworking tools, driving, and fast cutting with knives should wait until you're totally adjusted... my mom cut her fingers at least twice recently, and she's not even adjusting to an alternate sleep schedule  :Eek: 

I also found that the adjustment period is a good time to form new habits. For me, these are things like drinking more water, brushing my teeth more often, eating healthier, etc. Each new habit doesn't take up a ton of time, but they start to add up.

Good luck with Uberman!

----------


## nautilus

1-25-10 (day 36)
Morning stats:
weight-123.2
BF-19.7
blood pressure-115/71
pulse-70
reaction time-0.2800

Evening stats:
blood pressure-120/75
pulse-90
reaction time-0.2840

0:00-3:00
YES! Back on track. Took me a while to get settled for core sleep, but fell asleep nicely once I did. Woke to the sound of chickens; my headphones didn't fall off this time!

8:20-8:40
Decided that 8:20 shall be my new morning nap time (possibly 8:30 on all days but Mondays and Wednesdays). This will put that nap and the 14:30 one 20-30 minutes closer. Any little bit of help, since that's my toughest waking period.

14:40-15:20
Argh. Not so much on track. I think I did wake up on time...but then I really spaced out. I don't remember much else, so I'm assuming that means I overslept. Guess I'm going to have to use the loud back-up alarm for every nap possible. For another month, maybe, just to be safe. 

19:00-9:20
Took me a while to fell asleep. Upon waking, didn't really want to get up, but my will power was not to be squashed this time.

----------


## Hidden

> Here are the types of activities I tend to do, based on my energy level. I'm sure it's not complete, but it should at least give you an idea.
> 
> Great even when _really_ tired:
> Taking walks outside, practising violin, composing, simple and fun household chores (for me; sweeping the walkway, vacuuming, putting up shelves, assembling random organizational structures, doing a couple loads of laundry...), basic conversation with other people (preferably where the conversation is more or less equal and some thought is required to reply), finding every excuse to get out of the house (tagging along to the store, walking downtown, going out to lunch, random excursions with friends...), light exercise (running for a bit, shooting hoops, doing yoga stretches, a few push-ups, air hockey!) 
> 
> Medium level of energy (takes some concentration, but not necessarily a lot):
> Writing (short stories, forum posts, dream journal, random topics), drawing, cooking, cleaning/organizing room, other not-quite-likeable chores, small craft projects, puzzles (I like the 3D kind), watching something short (such as a tv show or two), goofing off on the internet, listen to music (best while still performing some other simple task).
> 
> Only when feeling energized (doesn't work so well during early adjustment stages):
> ...



Wow, thanks!  That list should be pretty helpful when trying to figure out what to do.  I'll have to remember to go outside/exercise when I'm tired.  Hopefully that will keep me awake without taking too much brain power.

I could definitely use some new habits.  Maybe I'll make a list of those too.

----------


## nautilus

1-26-10 (day 37)
Morning stats:
weight-123.6
BF-19.8
blood pressure-116/66
pulse-71
reaction time-0.2768

Evening stats:
blood pressure-118/65
pulse-73
reaction time-0.2570

0:00-3:00
I was tired enough to get worried about whether I could get any work done and stay awake during class...decided to add an extra nap at 5:30 for at least several days, possibly permanently. I've heard of some people using the 3-hour core with 4 naps instead of 3, so in theory, this shouldn't mess me up too much. I'm putting it in this time period because it's the hardest one aside from the 8-14:30 period (where I can't schedule in an extra nap). Also, I'm not shifting any of the other naps around because of the added nap because my body's already used to those. I want to keep as much of the benefits of over a month on this schedule as possible.

5:30-5:50
Fell asleep really easily (as I suspected). Still a bit tired after waking up, but not as much as before. Got some more homework done.

8:30-8:50
Felt pretty normal after this nap. A lot more confident about getting through the day.

14:35-14:55
Nap went well. Woke up to my cell phone, but glad the loud back up was there because I may have fallen right back asleep.

19:00-19:20
Fell asleep within a minute or two. Got out of bed easier than usual (sleeping with the light on does seem to help during this nap time).


1-27-10 (day 38)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-19.9
blood pressure-114/65
pulse-66
reaction time-0.2542

Evening stats:
blood pressure-125/68
pulse-67
reaction time-0.2648

0:10-3:10
Woke up to the alarm on my headphones. Sat there for five or ten minutes, which is good in some ways because I forgot to turn the backup alarm off and if I'd gotten up it'd be blaring endlessly...

6:00-6:30
Accidently took this nap a half hour later than yesterday...still not used to it. Grateful for the extra nap, nonetheless. Had a bunch of dreams.

8:20-8:40
Nap felt much the same as the last; more dreams. Went through class feeling at least as awake as last week. The two naps in the morning felt like a really good balance this morning.

14:30-14:50
Felt a little groggy after this nap, pluse  had a bit of a headache later on from not eating enough. From my experience, this tends to make my stomache hurt and make me want to not eat anything at all...but I did eat a bit anyway.

18:00-18:20
The Early Wednesday Nap. It almost sounds like an event, now  :tongue2:  Anyways, took a few minutes to fall asleep. No trouble waking up; I think having somewhere to go right after a nap really helps me get up. Orchestra practice went really well; didn't feel tired or have the thought cross my mind a single time.

----------


## nautilus

1-28-10 (day 39)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.5
blood pressure-102/60
pulse-68
reaction time-0.2628

Evening stats:
blood pressure-126/65
pulse-68
reaction time-0.2656

0:20-3:20
Lots of dreams last night. Woke up to the chickens and remembered to turn the backup alarm off.

5:30-6:00
Somehow in my slow waking state, I hit the snooze button on the loud alarm and thought that was allright, lol. Good thing I was with it enough to not just turn it off, though, because I did wake up when it went off again.

8:30-8:50
Found it really hard to fall asleep this time. I did try starting at 8:00, but ended up delaying it.

14:50-14:25
Took this nap early because I had to go somewhere right after.

19:00-19:30
The this nap in the car (while it was stopped). It was amazingly easy to fall asleep. I had my sunglasses on, and when I woke up I had impressions of them on my face, lol.

1-29-10 (day 40)
Morning stats:
weight-123.8
BF-20
blood pressure-118/61
pulse-79
reaction time-0.2414

Evening stats:
blood pressure-102/56
pulse-59
reaction time-0.1940

0:00-3:00
Woke up about halfway through the chickens.

5:30-5:50
Almost felt like I didn't need this nap. Had dreams once I finally fell asleep.

8:30-8:50
More dreams during the nap. More productive than the last two weeks at work, but still a bit more tired than I'd like to be. Had a few short lapses of concentration. Other than that, things went really well.

14:30-14:50
Took nap in the car. Definitely felt more awake afterwards. Did have a couple microsleeps, but not too noticeable.

19:00-19:20
Think I had dreams during this one. A very restful nap.

----------


## nautilus

1-30-10 (day 41)
Morning stats:
weight-122.2
BF-19.8
blood pressure-115/69
pulse-55
reaction time-0.2742

Evening stats:
blood pressure-136/68
pulse-65
reaction time-0.2777

0:00-3:00
Woke up easily. Did some work as well as some goofing off (can't blame me for that  :tongue2:  ).

5:30-5:50
Think I had dreams. A little sluggish afterwards.

8:30-9:45
Oversleep! I think I started to get up, but turned my alarms off and fell right back asleep... *sigh*, oh well, at least I haven't had an oversleep since Monday.

14:30-14:50
Went to lunch with my mom, then had another car nap; it's not too hard to do now.

19:00-19:20
Nap went smoothly, don't remember much of my dreams this time.

1-31-10 (day 42)
Morning stats:
weight-122
BF-19.5
blood pressure-109/63
pulse-70
reaction time-0.3062

Evening stats:
blood pressure-109/54
pulse-69
reaction time-0.2891

0:00-3:00
Woke to the sleep track and got up without thinking much about it. Didn't wait too long to come downstairs. I got something to eat and worked on homework.

6:00-8:00
Took the nap late...and then overslept. Not a good combination. Felt groggy and generally not too happy.

14:30-14:50
Still a little groggy before and after the nap, but went back to work in the hopes of feeling like I accomplished something by the end of the day.

19:00-19:20
Had dreams. The smell of food helped me get up.

2-1-10 (day 43)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-20.2
blood pressure-115/58
pulse-86
reaction time-0.2476

Evening stats:
blood pressure-129/77
pulse-94
reaction time-0.2544

0:00-3:00
My computer turned itself off during the night, but the back up alarm woke me up. I think I hit the snooze once before getting with it.

5:30-5:50
A bunch of really cool dreams, very vivid. I'm really liking my two morning naps...apart form some waking up issues.

8:20-8:40
More really cool dreams (even better than last nap). Got up without issue. Having somewhere I really have to be after a nap works incredibly well for getting up in a timely manner.

14:30-15:50
I set the alarms to go off at the wrong time  :Sad:  Really annoying when I mess up due to simple oversights like that.

19:00-19:20
Woke up easier than usual. At first I was like Don't wanna get up... then I suddenly realized that it wouldn't be hard at all and did.

----------


## Keitorin

I'm seriously considering trying out Everyman (the two nap one). I've struggled with 'trying to be a normal person and go to bed/get up early' for a long time, but I always fail in the end. I've been a night owl for just as long, making it even harder for me to even want to go to bed early. I love that time in the early morning when no one else is awake and the night sounds are still going. :p

In the past, it's gotten so bad that I would go to bed at 6 a.m. and get up at 6 p.m.! But that seriously messes with my mind these days, so I try not to do it.

Anyway, your posts are inspiring - they give me ideas on how to handle the transition myself.

But honestly, I think I'm the complete opposite of you! The only thing that keeps me awake is engrossing myself with something online. In the past when I've tried sleep deprivation or changing my schedule, trying to do chores or be active always made me want to sleep. XD

Reading is very engrossing and I can do that for a long time. Doing something new and/or exciting helps a ton as well - and luckily I'm getting an iPod Touch very soon & that will keep me jabbering to anyone who'll listen (mainly the parents, who're also getting one). ^^;

As for alarms, I have this bad habit of unconsciously turning them off. XD But I have better luck when I set all three of my cellphone's alarms to go off and put the phone somewhere else in the room so that I have to get up, giving me time to wake up a bit.

I do worry about dreaming. I definitely don't want to give up dreaming (through the transition period is okay). 

Are you working on your dream recall right now, or just letting them come as they come? You seem to be improving in that area either way. As long as I can still have my dreams like in monophasic sleep, I'd like to try Everyman.

*P.S.:* Sorry for the rambling, I'm just excited. How will I ever get to sleep now?

----------


## nautilus

> I'm seriously considering trying out Everyman (the two nap one). I've struggled with 'trying to be a normal person and go to bed/get up early' for a long time, but I always fail in the end. I've been a night owl for just as long, making it even harder for me to even want to go to bed early. I love that time in the early morning when no one else is awake and the night sounds are still going. :p
> 
> In the past, it's gotten so bad that I would go to bed at 6 a.m. and get up at 6 p.m.! But that seriously messes with my mind these days, so I try not to do it.
> 
> Anyway, your posts are inspiring - they give me ideas on how to handle the transition myself.



Good luck with Everyman if you decide to try it! I'm a night owl too... when left to my own devices on monophasic, I tend to go to sleep at 2 am, then wake up sometime after noon.






> In the past when I've tried sleep deprivation or changing my schedule, trying to do chores or be active always made me want to sleep. XD
> 
> Reading is very engrossing and I can do that for a long time. Doing something new and/or exciting helps a ton as well



Well, boring activities definitely don't work  :smiley:  For me, though, reading seemed like a great idea in theory, but didn't turn out so well in practice. During my first polyphasic attempt, I refused to put the books down...except for times like when I woke up, picked up a book, then woke up again a few hours later, confused and found the book behind the sofa like I'd fallen asleep after reading two sentences and it fell out of my hand  :tongue2:  I _really_ don't like not being able to read. Even though in the past reading has kept me up way past my bedtime, it apparently doesn't work the same when sleep deprived.






> I do worry about dreaming. I definitely don't want to give up dreaming (through the transition period is okay). 
> 
> Are you working on your dream recall right now, or just letting them come as they come? You seem to be improving in that area either way. As long as I can still have my dreams like in monophasic sleep, I'd like to try Everyman.



So far I'm just letting the dreams come whenever they happen to (they seem like a good indicator of how well I'm adjusting, since they indicate REM sleep)...but I have been noticing an increase in interesting dreams. Definitely every day now, often two or three times a day. I'm getting inspired to start consistently writing my dreams down again  ::D: 

Dreaming trends:
Core sleep: medium clarity to vivid dreams.
5:30 and 8:30 naps: most vivid dreams, pretty consistently during both naps.
14:30: fewest dreams during this nap, vague to medium clarity when I do have them.
19:00-usually medium clarity, dreaming occurs about ¼ to 1/3 of the time.

Overall, it sometimes feels like I'm dreaming a lot more than when I was on monophasic. Probably has to do with the number of times I'm going to sleep. I've read that on monophasic, you only remember the dreams from the last REM cycle unless you wake up in the middle of the night.

----------


## Keitorin

> Good luck with Everyman if you decide to try it! I'm a night owl too... when left to my own devices on monophasic, I tend to go to sleep at 2 am, then wake up sometime after noon.



Thanks! This is my third day now.  ::D:  It's been interesting.




> Well, boring activities definitely don't work  For me, though, reading seemed like a great idea in theory, but didn't turn out so well in practice.



LOL, i see what you mean! I've done strange things in my a half-asleep state (like getting up, moving a piece of clothing over and then going right back to sleep...). When it happens it's definitely 'WTF', even if it's funny to read someone talk about it.





> I _really_ don't like not being able to read. Even though in the past reading has kept me up way past my bedtime, it apparently doesn't work the same when sleep deprived.



Thirty minutes is just not near enough time to read a good book. I've tried allotting an hour to read, that still wasn't enough. You just get sucked right into the story!

It's unfortunate that sleep deprivation makes it so unpleasant (the words swim, your eyes droop, all the words look like 'sleep' in your head!).

I've only read once so far, on the first day as stress relief due to chaos that was going on at the time. It's a bit tricky keeping with the schedule so I haven't been able to read. Maybe that's a good thing, for now.





> So far I'm just letting the dreams come whenever they happen to (they seem like a good indicator of how well I'm adjusting, since they indicate REM sleep)...but I have been noticing an increase in interesting dreams. Definitely every day now, often two or three times a day. I'm getting inspired to start consistently writing my dreams down again



That's awesome! I was really worried about the dreaming aspect because at a good time, I could have anywhere from 4-8 a night. But I've already found no cause for worry - just a bit ago I had two dreams, and several bits that I couldn't quit remember enough to write down. I was very happy. I think it'll just be a matter of adjusting to how to fall asleep fast after writing them down. If I just write keywords I'll have to try and cement the dream into my mind before I do sleep...

I haven't been able to test much for when I nap, because my body is still rebelling against naptime. Meh!





> Overall, it sometimes feels like I'm dreaming a lot more than when I was on monophasic. Probably has to do with the number of times I'm going to sleep. I've read that on monophasic, you only remember the dreams from the last REM cycle unless you wake up in the middle of the night.



I read that too. That's why I find polyphasic interesting, 'cause of the whole REM thing! I'm definitely going to keep at it and experiment.

Thank you for your reply!  :smiley:  Off to scribble my bit of dreams down.

----------


## zzzmidnight

Yo man, found your old log via google searching for Dymaxion sleep. Already a member here on dream views. Personally glade to hear that your keep going. After reading your logs, I had an insight I wanted to share.
Remember where you talked about closing your eyes and going into another state, dream state, something you had never had happen before...
I think you had started to be able to go straight into REM! 
Like at the drop of your eyelids you went into REM!
Maybe not on the schedule you wanted, but after training your self to do 8 hour a night sleep for 18, 19, 20+, however old you are, years.. 
That is really amazing after a couple of weeks!
If you ever experience that again see if you can go lucid.
Thanks for the log, this has been really insightful. Maybe you will use what you are transitioning into now as a stepping stone to do the fully monty (aka dymaxion) later on.
Keep on the keeping on.
Michael

----------


## zzzmidnight

Oh also, sounds like you started to go all over the place when you got sick this last time. Maybe that happens you want to declare a fail and try again another time. You were doing really good! But don't try to force it when it isn't working.
How is the log going currently?

----------


## nautilus

Sorry I haven't posted in quite a while, I've been really busy (even with the extra five hours a day!) I've still been keeping the log, though. I think I'll start posting it with weekly summaries and all the nap-by-nap details inside a spoiler tag so it's easier to scan through the logs.


*Spoiler* for _days 44-50_: 




2-2-10 (day 44)
Morning stats:
weight-122.4
BF-19.7
blood pressure-97/61
pulse-71
reaction time-0.2128

Evening stats:
blood pressure-104/56
pulse-77
reaction time-0.2796

0:30-3:30
Yeah, really late on core sleep this time...although it didn't seem to affect me that much.

5:30-7:00
Oversleep big enough to go through a full sleep cycle...woke up feeling really groggy and not too motivated. I'm thinking I'll want to get rid of this extra nap after another week or two...I'm planning on getting mostly adjusted to this amount of sleep, then I'll take away this nap and adjust to that amount. Hopefully this will make things easier and all but guarantee success.

8:30-8:50
Took me a while to feel totally awake...but during classes I didn't have a single lapse of concentration! I even felt a bit hyper at one point (although I've felt hyper before).

14:40-15:00
This nap was unusually easy for this time period; came to almost full alertness within seconds. 

19:00-19:20
Nap went all right. Took a while to fall asleep.


2-3-10 (day 45)
Morning stats:
weight-123.2
BF-19.9
blood pressure-106/58
pulse-80
reaction time-0.2834

Evening stats:
(Didn't take, really busy and forgot)

0:00-3:20
Layed in bed for a little, think I must have hit the snoozeon the back up alarm a couple times, but did get up.

5:30-5:50
No trouble falling asleep (usually don't during this one). Woke up to my cell alarm and turned off the loud back up before it went off.

8:20-8:40
Got up easily and left for the bus. Felt pretty awak during classes throughout the day.

14:40-15:00
Happy to get home and take my nap. Felt energized afterwards.

18:30-18:50
Early Wednesday nap. I never seem to get tired during orchestra practice anymore, which is kind of cool because I would from time to time on monophasic.


2-4-10 (day 46)
Morning stats:
(Didn't take again)

Evening stats:
blood pressure-107/57
pulse-62
reaction time-0.2772

0:20-3:20
Went to bed a little late, got up after the three hours. Once again woke up to the sleep track alarm and turned the back up off in time. I've been noticing that I'm not as consciously aware of the sounds the sleep track alarm is making, but still aware of frantically trying to figure out where my mouse is so I can click the stop button.

5:30-7:00
Oversleep. Not sure how it happened, except that my back up alarm was somehow off when I woke up. Eh...guess I got an extra full cycle of all the sleep stages. Know I had dreams, but don't remember as well as usually.

8:30-8:50
Felt like this nap went pretty quickly, but felt rested after waking up. More dreams.

14:30-14:50
Right on time. Feeling a little groggy after waking up, though.

19:00-19:20
Had dinner a little sooner than I should have (half hour before nap). Usually this gives me  digestion problems, but luked out and not too bad this time. Had a bit more food later on.


2-5-10 (day 47)
Morning stats:
weight-122.8
BF-20.2
blood pressure-111/57
pulse-63
reaction time-0.3572

Evening stats:
blood pressure-129/77
pulse-94
reaction time-0.3347

0:30-4:00
Late to bed and half hour oversleep. Not too bad. I think it was due to hitting snooze buttons.

5:30-5:50
One of those days when I almost forgot about this nap. Still felt good to fall asleep for it, though.

8:30-8:50
Went to work after my nap. Nice and awake today! Finished up a big project I've been working on.

14:20-14:40
Took my nap in the car. I timed myself and it only takes about 10 minutes round trip to get there and back and set up all the shades (I put those sunblock things in all the windows, crack the windows slightly, and have myself a little tent to go to sleep in  :tongue2:  I know I keep saying this, but that car seat is so comfortable compared to other sleeping places...) 

19:20-19:40
A bit late coming back from work, but nap went well. Had dreams.


2-6-10 (day 48)
Morning stats:
weight-121.8
BF-20
blood pressure-111/54
pulse-72
reaction time-0.3222

Evening stats:
blood pressure-104/57
pulse-67
reaction time-0.2644

0:00-4:00
Overslept by an hour. Took a shower then got some work done, anyways.

5:30-5:50
Took a couple minutes to fall asleep, but woke up easier than usual. Turned the back up alarm off before it went off (I'm starting to do this more and more, which is good because that's one loud alarm).

8:30-8:50
Didn't want to get up right away, but I have a violin lesson to teach on Saturdays, which wakes me right up (only takes about ten minutes to get ready, but is always a short enough time to keep me from staying in bed a little longer).

14:30-14:50
Felt more tired than usual before this nap, and only a little better afterwards. Only felt awake-ish around 18:00.

19:00-19:20
Felt normal again after taking this nap.


2-7-10 (day 49)
Morning stats:
weight-122.2
BF-19.7
blood pressure-129/66
pulse-69
reaction time-0.2802

Evening stats:
blood pressure-112/65
pulse-62
reaction time-0.2362

0:00-3:00
Woke up right on time, and felt pretty energized (for a morning).

5:30-5:50
Got a little tired about a half hour before this nap, but back to normal afterwards.

8:30-8:50
Didn't want to get up, really, but felt pretty rested once I did.

14:30-15:00
Woke up to the back up alarm, which I'd set slightly later than planned.

19:00-19:20
Felt great energy-level-wise, not so great about homework still left to do :S .


2-8-10 (day 50)
Morning stats:
weight-122.4
BF-19.9
blood pressure-105/55
pulse-59
reaction time-0.2664

Evening stats:
blood pressure-124/54
pulse-71
reaction time-0.2704


0:15-3:15
Went to bed/woke up a bit late. That seems to happen every once in a while...guess I'm still not used to going to sleep so early (on monophasic I tend to want to go to sleep around 2:00 and sleep until noon).

5:30-5:50
Woke up easier than usual, maybe because I had to get things done. Managed to turn the back up alarm off before it went off.

8:20-8:40
More awake than usual before this nap; still felt like sleeping in afterwards, though (but I got up right away because I had somewhere to go).

14:30-14:50
Had dreams. Took me a while to get up after waking up, but not problems with falling back asleep.

19:00-19:20
A few much more vague dreams.

----------


## nautilus

> Remember where you talked about closing your eyes and going into another state, dream state, something you had never had happen before...
> I think you had started to be able to go straight into REM! 
> Like at the drop of your eyelids you went into REM!
> Maybe not on the schedule you wanted, but after training your self to do 8 hour a night sleep for 18, 19, 20+, however old you are, years.. 
> That is really amazing after a couple of weeks!
> If you ever experience that again see if you can go lucid.



Hmm, yeah I sometimes go into the dream state pretty quickly now, but not instantly like during the end of the last attempt. Just this morning I had a bunch of dreams within a period of three minutes (between regular and back up alarms). I almost got lucid, too! Almost. I've been having an unusual number of almosts  :smiley:  Seems like a good sign.





> Thanks for the log, this has been really insightful. Maybe you will use what you are transitioning into now as a stepping stone to do the fully monty (aka dymaxion) later on.
> Keep on the keeping on.
> Michael



Yeah, I'd definitely like to try Dymaxion again sometime. I'll probably be keeping the Everyman for quite a while due to scheduling, though.

----------


## Hidden

A bunch of dreams in three minutes?  Did you wake up after each one?

----------


## angelofhex

If you want any help with your sleep schedule I can offer a hand. I can probably answer some if any questions you have. Last spring I completed the uberman sleep cycle for 2 months. The getting used to it part was rough took me almost 2 weeks to adjust. My TV tried to eat me, the toilet talked to me and my ferret grew wings all in the first week lol. But after that things were good and oversleeping/feeling tired stopped. Finally had to stop because I was kind of losing my mind without a real solid day breakup and my family thought I was crazy and kept pressing me to stop so I did after 2 months.

The dreams as you continue on will keep getting more intense I can recall having several extremely long dreams and many within my 20 minutes of sleep.

But now I cna take a nap at any point and be perfectly fine. I also fall asleep immediately upon closing my eyes, the most I ever lay awake even when not tired is 2-3minutes. So there are benefits to completly adjusting to a schedule different than the normal monophasic.

----------


## changed

> If you want any help with your sleep schedule I can offer a hand. I can probably answer some if any questions you have. Last spring I completed the uberman sleep cycle for 2 months. The getting used to it part was rough took me almost 2 weeks to adjust. My TV tried to eat me, the toilet talked to me and my ferret grew wings all in the first week lol. But after that things were good and oversleeping/feeling tired stopped. Finally had to stop because I was kind of losing my mind without a real solid day breakup and my family thought I was crazy and kept pressing me to stop so I did after 2 months.
> 
> The dreams as you continue on will keep getting more intense I can recall having several extremely long dreams and many within my 20 minutes of sleep.
> 
> But now I cna take a nap at any point and be perfectly fine. I also fall asleep immediately upon closing my eyes, the most I ever lay awake even when not tired is 2-3minutes. So there are benefits to completly adjusting to a schedule different than the normal monophasic.



A talking toilet?  Oh shit i am so going to try this during summer break.

----------


## Hidden

Is hallucinating when switching sleep schedules normal?  Because my mom and I agreed that I would have to stop if I started hallucinating. =/

----------


## nautilus

> A bunch of dreams in three minutes?  Did you wake up after each one?



Actually it was more like fragments that I remembered with one main one. The dreams during those three minutes _were_ after waking up from other dreams during my 20 minute nap, though






> If you want any help with your sleep schedule I can offer a hand. I can probably answer some if any questions you have. Last spring I completed the uberman sleep cycle for 2 months. The getting used to it part was rough took me almost 2 weeks to adjust. My TV tried to eat me, the toilet talked to me and my ferret grew wings all in the first week lol. But after that things were good and oversleeping/feeling tired stopped. Finally had to stop because I was kind of losing my mind without a real solid day breakup and my family thought I was crazy and kept pressing me to stop so I did after 2 months.



Lol. Things have been a lot easier for me, but I can't say I'm adjusted yet. After two months now. I'm closer, but not there. My main problem is that I'm still oversleeping...often. I think it's mostly a will power problem, because a lot of times I'll wake up, turn the alarms off with the conscious intention of getting up, then proceed to fall back asleep. The oversleeping seems to occur after core sleep and my 5:30 nap. The 5:30 is an extra nap I added, and there's not as much waking time before and after it as the other naps. I'm want to get rid of this extra nap at some point, and hopefully I'll do better once I adjust to that change...

Strangely enough, even though I'm still oversleeping all the time, I seem to be getting more energy. Within the past week or two, the bags under my eyes have gone away entirely and I feel like I'm at a normal energy level most the time. I suspect that oversleeping is responsible for those times when I feel groggy (usually I feel it the following day, usually in the morning).

By the way, have you considered trying the Everyman schedule? I definitely have a sense of "today and tomorrow" because of the core sleep. Plus it's easier to move naps around once you're adjusted...and people don't freak out _quite_ as much when your sleeping 4 hours instead of 2.






> The dreams as you continue on will keep getting more intense I can recall having several extremely long dreams and many within my 20 minutes of sleep.
> 
> But now I cna take a nap at any point and be perfectly fine. I also fall asleep immediately upon closing my eyes, the most I ever lay awake even when not tired is 2-3minutes. So there are benefits to completly adjusting to a schedule different than the normal monophasic.



Yeah, I'm experiencing something similar as far as the dreams go (falling asleep faster and having more dreams). It's pretty awesome  ::D: 






> Is hallucinating when switching sleep schedules normal? Because my mom and I agreed that I would have to stop if I started hallucinating. =/



Yes, hallucinations are fairly common. I started to hallucinate during my first attempt (at the dymaxion schedule). This was two and a half weeks into the experiment, so for me that was one of the things which made me decide to stop. Other people just deal with the hallucinations when they happen and they go away by the time they're adjusted. If I'd hallucinated sooner rather than later, I probably would have kept going also.

The good news is that I haven't had any hallucinations while adjusting to Everyman, so you may get lucky because it doesn't _always_ happen. It's up to you what circumstances determine whether you'll continue or not; you can always try again later  :smiley:

----------


## changed

What kind of halucinations did you have?

----------


## Hidden

> Yes, hallucinations are fairly common. I started to hallucinate during my first attempt (at the dymaxion schedule). This was two and a half weeks into the experiment, so for me that was one of the things which made me decide to stop. Other people just deal with the hallucinations when they happen and they go away by the time they're adjusted. If I'd hallucinated sooner rather than later, I probably would have kept going also.
> 
> The good news is that I haven't had any hallucinations while adjusting to Everyman, so you may get lucky because it doesn't _always_ happen. It's up to you what circumstances determine whether you'll continue or not; you can always try again later



Hmm...  I'll hope I get lucky.  I might have to postpone it for another year, since I want to make sure I have at least a 2-3 week block during the summer where I can do nothing but walk in circles to keep myself awake if that's what I have to do.  It seems like a pretty good schedule for college life.

----------


## Kangaxx

Nautilus, i think you should drop your extra nap. I mean look at it! How many times you overslept during it! Though you can try to adjust, but i think it's doing more harm than it is doing good.
Good luck, will be follolowing each day. (Mistake on purpose for grammar nazis).

----------


## Hidden

> Good luck, will be follolowing each day. (Mistake on purpose for grammar nazis).



-dies a little inside-

----------


## anschoo

> -dies a little inside-



Oh no.

----------


## nautilus

Hi, sorry I haven't posted in a really long time... I've been extremely busy with classes and everything else, and I fell behind on my sleep log. For the past few weeks I've been oversleeping so much that I wonder if it's even still considered Everyman... The only good thing is that I've still been starting the naps on time and I'm not too tired (though groggy after oversleeps). I finally have some time off (five day weekend due to flex days), and I'm planning on using that to get back on track with my sleep schedule and log.

I got rid of the 5:30 nap about a week after my last post, so at least I don't have an unbalanced schedule. My main problem is, still, fighting years of hitting the snooze and prizing sleeping in over any less than urgent reason for getting up, even when conscious enough to make the choice to get out of bed. What I need is a new mind set; I've had some successes despite all the oversleeping going on around them. 

To get up after core sleep: I wrote myself some instructions, saying things like "I know it's hard, but just sit up!" and "You have a lot of homework to do, and if you go back to sleep now you'll be doomed..." It works surprisingly well, most the time. I put it in a file in front of the window with the sleep track so that I see it as soon as I wake up.

To get up from the 14:30 and 19:00 naps: I put the loud back-up alarm on the floor. Yes I've heard of this trick before, and yes, it works. Mostly because by the time I've turned it off, I figure I've gotten up and I might as well _stay_ awake after all that trouble.

To get up from the 8:30 nap: it's often still too early for others in the house to leave the alarm on the floor (same for core sleep), but luckily I tend to have things going on immediately afterwards, which always gets me up. I have yet to oversleep and miss the bus, for example.

----------


## nautilus

All right, I wasn't particularly successful, up until now, at trying to get back into the sleep schedule; I would wake up after three hours occasionally, but for the most part I was back on monophasic plus the naps (in other words, really long core sleep). In general, it's been waking up from core sleep that gives me the most troubles, not the naps so much (and when they did, it was the ones closer to waking from core). I think I might have found a possible solution.

I read an article a while back that talked about how (for regular monophasic sleep), there are two general approaches to sleep that have problems: sticking to a strict schedule/getting the same amount of sleep every night, and simply sleeping whenever you're tired. The problem with the first approach is that you need different amounts of sleep based on how tired you are that day, and the problem with the second is that you'll tend to sleep more than you need to. The solution is to adjust to getting up at the same time no matter what, but to go to sleep only when you feel tired. Here's the article for more details: http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/200...n-early-riser/

I thought this could help with my core sleep issues. I'll adjust to getting up at 4:30 every morning and start tuning into when my body feels tired (though I'll make sure I get at least around three hours of sleep). Hopefully I'll naturally tend towards a shorter core, since I'll be taking naps the same way I have been, but if not maybe I'll nudge it closer to the Everyman schedule by generally not going to bed _earlier_ than a certain time. We'll see.

Today's my first semi-successful try. My alarm went off at 4:30, but I kept hitting my snooze until 5:15 when I finally became conscious of what I was doing. At least I got up, though. I think I'm going to need to practice waking up to the alarm during the day, as one of the related articles suggested  :tongue2:

----------


## shana47

Hi there,

Firstly, I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while. As awkward as that might sound, I've been thinking of doing so for a couple days now but didn't find the time... Since I'm back at school, I've spent a quite some time working and the rest of it wandering on the Internet.
Anyways, as I said in my previous post, the schedule during vacation is difficult to support. The biggest problem is finding things to do, and even then you must find the motivation to do them.
Another problem I encountered during vacation is that I organized two parties in a row (the 31st and the 1st). In addition, the day before a good friend arrived and, as most people, she isn't on Everyman. Long story short, from the 30th to the 1st, I didn't have time to take naps. To compensate, I woke up at around 10a.m. (after going to bed at around 4:30) the 1st and the 2nd.
Needless to say, I was tired after that three-day episode! So the two next days I tried to have a full night sleep to recuperate, and that not possible. Anyways, I continued Everyman and decided to do a quick "reboot" from Saturday to Sunday: I slept (or tried to at least) from 6 p.m. to 10 a.m. I felt better afterwards and since then, it's been much easier to stay on Everyman.

Thanks for all

----------


## nautilus

Ah...I thought I posted an update here a while back, but I guess I forgot  :Oops:  I apologize to anyone who was wondering about the status of the attempt. Anyways, a couple weeks after my last post, I got a particularly nasty cold and could hardly sleep at all, let alone on schedule... which is how it usually goes when I get sick. I was off the sleep schedule for long enough that I decided not to try getting back into it until after finals. Now that the Spring semester's over and I've had a bit of a break, I'm getting ready for my next Everyman attempt!  ::D:  I'll make a new thread soon with my plans and I'll try to be more consistent with the updates.

----------


## nautilus

One more post for this thread: I kept my stats in a spreadsheet, so it was easy to make some tables for the data. Attached is the visual representation of the data from 12-20-09 through 2-10-10 (with a few small gaps). My data collection kinda went downhill after that... oh well. At least I got the main adjustment period captured.

As you can see, my reaction time got generally _faster_. While this could have been because I got used to the test, it's a good sign that it didn't get worse. The weight and body fat...well it might have been the sleep schedule that made it go up or it might have been all the bad food I was eating. (I expected to get cravings for healthier foods like I did when attempting Dymaxion, but I didn't notice as big a difference on Everyman, maybe because it wasn't as harsh an adjustment). As for the blood pressure and pulse, I'm not sure exactly how to interpret it, except that it seemed to vary more later on and was steadier during the initial adjustment.

----------


## Hidden

Cool data, thanks for posting it.  I'm impressed that you recorded all that stuff.  I wouldn't have thought to.

----------

